# What does dubstep mean to you? Is it music?



## boogyman (May 13, 2013)

To me it is a bunch of random sound you can find on the Internet, download them, place them in a random order, and call it good. Don't be confused with techno. The typical wub-wub sound is very annoying to me. I do like music with electronics. It opens up new possibilities for scores. By the definition of music, dubstep qualifies as music. What does dubstep mean to you and is it music by your definition?


----------



## MarkS_Comp (May 13, 2013)

boogyman @ Mon May 13 said:


> But hitting pre-programmed buttons that have electronic sounds to make something random and you can play solitaire at the same time at a live proformance is ridiculous.



Pressing these, these.... plastic "keys" that have pre-recorded orchestral sounds tied to them.... from companies like Cinesamples, Spitfire and EWQL.... sounds that make something that you consider music.... is ridiculous.

Yours truly, 

_Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart_


----------



## Dan Mott (May 13, 2013)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ WAA WAHA WAH WAHA ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ZZZZ ZZ ZZZ WAHA WAHA ZZZZ...........


----------



## boogyman (May 13, 2013)

When I mean by buttons I mean by a pad controller, not a keyboard.


----------



## mverta (May 13, 2013)

Sound design you can dance to.

Personally, I dig it, in spurts.


_Mike


----------



## gsilbers (May 13, 2013)

love dubstep. 

little more than "random sounds from the internet" 

as for possibilities: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG0mP91DXvE

@4:22 is when the part in the movie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8Kvc4RiMxE


and course:


https://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/enter-the-cyclop

and i have to say its all the rage in trailer music.


----------



## Kralc (May 13, 2013)

mverta @ Tue May 14 said:


> Sound design you can dance to.


Nice classification.  

Myself, I'm enjoying it more and more.


----------



## Tatu (May 13, 2013)

The most interesting thing on the EDM-scene on this decade.


----------



## dannthr (May 13, 2013)

70bpm 12/8 with heavy bass fx that shift between beat subdivisions.


----------



## doctornine (May 14, 2013)

Oh good grief....... this has got to be a windup. 

It's music by *any* definition. 

Next.


----------



## Kejero (May 14, 2013)

I barely listen to it (when I do, it's usually by accident), and yet I already find it's grown old (of course, technically, it _is_ already pretty old, but hasn't become mainstream until fairly recently). But maybe the problem is that, as with any popular genre, most of the dubstep that's been produced is pretty crappy. I've only come across a number I could probably count on one hand that I thought were actually cool. And even then, after a number I could count on two hands of minutes I've had enough of it. It's so tiring, but maybe that says more about me than anything else


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 14, 2013)

You can't hear the words and it wasn't like that in my day and I don't really like that it all sounds like noise and what's the point and it's not exactly Mozart is it and you can't even sing it in the bath and young people of today and whatever happened to The Troggs and it all sounds the same and I don't understand it and it's all weooww weooww and it sounds like an ambulance and call that music not like when I was a kid and if it was a score they'd need an orchestrator and you can't hear the words and it wasn't like that in my day and I don't really like that it all sounds like noise and what's the point and it's not exactly Mozart is it and you can't even sing it in the bath and young people of today and whatever happened to The Troggs and it all sounds the same and I don't understand it and it's all weooww weooww and it sounds like an ambulance and call that music not like when I was a kid and if it was a score they'd need an orchestrator and you can't hear the words and it wasn't like that in my day and I don't really like that it all sounds like noise and what's the point and it's not exactly Mozart is it and you can't even sing it in the bath and young people of today and whatever happened to The Troggs and it all sounds the same and I don't understand it and it's all weooww weooww and it sounds like an ambulance and call that music not like when I was a kid and if it was a score they'd need an orchestrator and you can't hear the words and it wasn't like that in my day and I don't really like that it all sounds like noise and what's the point and it's not exactly Mozart is it and you can't even sing it in the bath and young people of today and whatever happened to The Troggs and it all sounds the same and I don't understand it and it's all weooww weooww and it sounds like an ambulance and call that music not like when I was a kid and if it was a score they'd need an orchestrator and you can't hear the words and it wasn't like that in my day and I don't really like that it all sounds like noise and what's the point and it's not exactly Mozart is it and you can't even sing it in the bath and young people of today and whatever happened to The Troggs and it all sounds the same and I don't understand it and it's all weooww weooww and it sounds like an ambulance and call that music not like when I was a kid and if it was a score they'd need an orchestrator and you can't hear the words and it wasn't like that in my day and I don't really like that it all sounds like noise and what's the point and it's not exactly Mozart is it and you can't even sing it in the bath and young people of today and whatever happened to The Troggs and it all sounds the same and I don't understand it and it's all weooww weooww and it sounds like an ambulance and call that music not like when I was a kid and if it was a score they'd need an orchestrator and you zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## doctornine (May 14, 2013)

Guy - that made me smile.

That was a rather nice way of saying, all this modern music is rubbish.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 14, 2013)

Please friends,


----------



## Iostream (May 14, 2013)

Here's the thing about dubstep. It's big, and everyone and their dog is trying to produce it now. That means, there is a sea of bad dubstep out there with just a relatively small percentage of well done stuff. And every day, more kids are picking up on the trend and trying their hand at creating it.
On the surface, that sounds like a bad thing, a flood of bad music? But there are some gems, and more importantly that sea of bad music is being created by kids who never thought about making music before. Now they are thinking about it and actively trying to learn how. A large percentage of them will give up and move on, but some will find something there. They will continue to learn, experiment, and eventually go on to create great things.
Whether you like the music or not, you have to give it credit for inspiring people to create.


----------



## Ellywu2 (May 14, 2013)

I think it sounds like robots being sick.

On the other hand, who cares what I think - someone likes it. Therefore it is good. The beauty of subjectivity!

(It's also surprisingly complex in the sound design - resampling, dynamic EQ, FM synthesis).


----------



## Daniel James (May 14, 2013)

Lol any excuse for me to post this XD:



-DJ


----------



## doctornine (May 14, 2013)

"I think it sounds like robots being sick. "

:mrgreen: 

If somebody said that about my music, I'd be quite proud, in a perverse sort of way.

o-[][]-o


----------



## KEnK (May 14, 2013)

Seems to be coming from a very small gene pool.


----------



## Cruciform (May 14, 2013)

doctornine @ Wed May 15 said:


> "I think it sounds like robots being sick. "
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Ditto. That's a most awesome badge of honour. =o


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 14, 2013)

I prefer just regular classic Dub: King Tubby, Lee Perry, Augustus Pablo, Scientist, etc., etc., et et et et et......

But I guess I prefer green tea and hummingbirds too since Dubstep has about as much to do with Dub as a golden shower does a bubble bath. 

No thanks I guess...


----------



## guitarman1960 (May 14, 2013)

I have to agree with the OP.
I've liked all genres of electronic music a great deal except for dubstep.
Don't see anything of merit in it whatsoever. It's got no groove, which is what dance music is all about, and the random swooping bass sounds are just annoying.
It's got two or three generic elements that define it as dubstep, which are easy for anyone who knows nothing about music whatsoever to make. Kids like it because it sounds annoying so like to play it very loud in their cars to annoy people. It's the first real genre of popular music that I don't think has a single redeeming feature. I know it's subjective, but to me it's utter garbage.
There's no personality to it, it's totslly anonymous, it's got nothing to say.
The total opposite of everything that's good about good pop music from punk rock to hip hop.


----------



## handz (May 14, 2013)

Dubstep? I consider it music a lot, unlike Hip Hop. 
Of course it will perish and will be raplaced by some more obscure / or miminalistc style soon I would say.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 15, 2013)




----------



## germancomponist (May 15, 2013)

I have heared some cool dubstep stuff, but also much uncool stuff.... .


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 16, 2013)

Of course it is music....
And of course there is nobody who likes all kinds of music (I guess...).

I was going to write that discussions about music-styles are useless, but I better don't write it...


----------



## Moron Waldman (May 17, 2013)

I agree that the hype is anoying, in the sense that every major artist suddenly releases a dubstep song because its in demand. But it's music and its progression. Our parents parents probably would have said the same about The Beatles...


----------



## Saxer (May 30, 2013)

when there's new music und you ask yourself if it's music at all...

... you're old.

but there's hope. time will come when people listen to this music on their second wedding...

... and then finally it's uncool.


----------

